# A little disappointed with SKB



## JMaier (Nov 3, 2009)

You're disappointed they don't make a case that fits your bow? I wish an Aston Martin was in my price range but I'm not disappointed in them. You're probably gonna say you're disappointed that they told you to force it in there... I'm sorry they tried to help the best they could. Well, other than making an entire new bow case just for you.


----------



## BlkdOutZ7Xtreme (Apr 25, 2011)

No I found out they do make a case that fits my bow and it's what I'm looking for, a parallel limb bow case that will hold 2 bows. It's $429 though, no reason they couldn't make the case I had in that size that doesn't have all the features of the more expensive case. How do you figure they would be making a case " just for me " ? Am I the only person with a z7 xtreme that has an skb case that bow doesn't fit in unless you really force it in there ? I doubt it and I doubt I'm the only person that wants one.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Check out the Aurora cases at Lancaster Archery.
One of the best cases i have seen in awhile. 
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/index.php?cPath=52_468


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

http://www.americase.com/ builds some fine cases but a double bow case will cost you over $600.00 :shocked:


----------



## JMaier (Nov 3, 2009)

BlkdOutZ7Xtreme said:


> No I found out they do make a case that fits my bow and it's what I'm looking for, a parallel limb bow case that will hold 2 bows. It's $429 though, no reason they couldn't make the case I had in that size that doesn't have all the features of the more expensive case. How do you figure they would be making a case " just for me " ? Am I the only person with a z7 xtreme that has an skb case that bow doesn't fit in unless you really force it in there ? I doubt it and I doubt I'm the only person that wants one.


Just seems like an unfair evaluation. That's all.


----------



## BlkdOutZ7Xtreme (Apr 25, 2011)

JMaier said:


> Just seems like an unfair evaluation. That's all.


" I can't complain about the case at all but here is where my disappointment comes in. My Z7 Xtreme doesn't fit in this case which is why I sold it, I was going to just buy a new skb case that was wider inside. They don't make a double bow case wide enough for what I need, I found this out by calling them. They said my case I just sold would work basically by forcing the bow in between compressing the foam. "

How is that an unfair evaluation ? I didn't say anything bad about their cases, I was looking to buy another one from them. I did further research a day after talking to them and found out they do make a case to fit my bow even though the person I talked to told me they didn't. And you're right, I wasn't happy I was told I could force my bow to fit in the case I just sold, why would I do that and risk wearing the finish off and making the re sale value even less if I decide to sell it ? If that's the situation I may as well not get a case for it at all.


----------



## BlkdOutZ7Xtreme (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Sagittarius, over $600 is too rich for my blood right now lol


----------



## JMaier (Nov 3, 2009)

The way you came off is, "they don't make a case that fits my needs and that is unacceptable." I'm glad you got things figured out though.


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

Had great customer service from SKB. Looking at buying that new molded double case they brought out this year. The luggage handlers bent my old one in route to Africa.

happy hunting, dv


----------



## BlkdOutZ7Xtreme (Apr 25, 2011)

Figured I would post in this. I sold my dxt so I don't have a need for a double bow case any more. While in my local pro shop where I buy my bows this week he had a skb case made for a single Z7 xtreme. Skb really hit the mark on this case. It is shaped inside to fit the bow perfectly. 2 thumbs up.


----------



## Tkd-0331 (Feb 5, 2011)

My pse vendetta xl wouldn't fit in on either. Unless I compressed the foam.


----------

